# VW POLO 1992 conversion



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

My wife grew up in Germany and her first car was a Polo. Great little car and great choice for a conversion. Yours is manual right?

With a curb weight of 1830 lbs, 144V setup will make your car fly on the flat. Direct drive can be a challenge with the hills and the high top speed. Keep it light and 192V direct drive could work out even with your hills.

Go for LiFePO4 batteries. Very safe in terms of Lithium and very reasonably priced if you shop around (see threads on the site for Sky Energy). You can pick up 3.2V LiFePO4s for $1.10/AHr + shipping/customs.

If you don't absolutely need the unlimited/long range (have a second car for road trips / other), then I'd say ditch the generator and just pickup higher AHr batteries.


----------



## [email protected]@koZ (Apr 28, 2009)

ClintK said:


> My wife grew up in Germany and her first car was a Polo. Great little car and great choice for a conversion. Yours is manual right?
> **yes. 5 speed**
> 
> With a curb weight of 1830 lbs, 144V setup will make your car fly on the flat. Direct drive can be a challenge with the hills and the high top speed. Keep it light and 192V direct drive could work out even with your hills.
> ...


**i have already a big car for road trips but i wonder if i could use a benzine generator...**

Again thanks for the advice.
P.S. can you give me a link of a shop that sells LiFePO4 in reasonable prices?...

edit: some photos...
http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/176/17238931.jpg
http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/9159/64791466.jpg
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/7233/18589473.jpg
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/6140/98659722.jpg
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3072/52553802.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6630/25412228.jpg
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3518/51257283.jpg
http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/3361/37208384.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/842/19392482.jpg


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Hello fellow European, welcome. 

I've still not built an EV myself, but here's some input from information I've collected during my time planning and, lately, being involved in constructing a controller:

1. I'd say a Polo won't be a big problem since it's a pretty ordinary, mid-sized car. You might have a problem realising your goals with ordinary lead-acid batteries due to the annoying rules of EU, but with Lithium it would be possible.

3. *ahem* As I said we're working on a controller so I'll take the liberty to mention it here. See this thread for more info: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/new-controller-prototype-29062.html
Of course, there are other controllers out there too, but, sadly, not the Zilla anymore. 

4. The odds for full throttle seems to be depending on the controller and how it's constructed. So far our prototypes have managed to burn themselves up in a way that has resulted in a permanent off state and all I've heard about for example Kelly is that they have a tendency to do the same rather than runaway with you. Of course, this doesn't mean the risk isn't there, only that it seems to be slightly exaggerated.

6. I haven't heard that NetGain would be limited in any way, on the contrary both White Zombie and KillaCycle use NetGain. Otherwise there's also Kostow motors and since they're built in Bulgary (I think?) they might be much cheaper since they don't have to be shipped from USA.

7. Brush motors need to be air cooled. Usually that's done with the built in fan, but if the motor runs too slow the fan won't push enough air through the motor which might result in overheating. You can solve that with an external fan that forces air through the motor no matter speed.

8. Clutchless or not, direct drive or not, it's all much a question of preferences. Having a clutch will make it faster to change gears but since it seems most EV-owners don't change gears that often (typically second in the city and third outside the city) I will personally skip the clutch. Direct drive means that you'll have to compromise and select a diff that still can give enough top speed without loosing all torque at low speeds. Personally I'm going clutchless but keeping the gear box, but that's my choice, another solution might be better for your needs/preferences...

9. You need a vacuum pump. Typically power brakes take the power from the vacuum that's generated from the air intake in a gasoline motor. You can either buy an electric pump from all of these sites that sell parts for EV's or you can get one from an old diesel car since they have to have one as well since the intake on those doesn't generate vacuum.

10. Lead-acid have one major problem for your wishes; weight. To be able to give all that power they will add a lot of weight and thanks to EU that will cause you some grief. If I'm not wrong the total weight you can add to the car is 360 kilos and even if you will get some extra kilos from scrapping the engine, exhaust, fuel tank etc it might still be tricky to carry enough lead-acid and still get it street legal. It will be even trickier if you want to bring a passenger or two...

Now, see this as challenges! Of course you can turn your Polo into an EV despite regulations and technical limitations...


----------



## [email protected]@koZ (Apr 28, 2009)

Qer said:


> Hello fellow European, welcome.
> 
> I've still not built an EV myself, but here's some input from information I've collected during my time planning and, lately, being involved in constructing a controller:
> 
> ...


It seems that something has just starting here... 
Your answers-opinions where delightful. 
1. thnkd for the controller info.
6. netgain is most common in race car. but what about "normal" cars?
7.How exactly i can install a fan? Is it too messy or easy?
10. Lead-acid is cheap but know i understand that they are so heavy. So next option will be LiFePo4 (i am searching for A123 batteries and the best price i can get is from "mass" buying dewalt batteries (every pack has 6 A123 batteries...) that sounds i am gonna need 400 of them!!! 100 euros each!!!) There MUST be another way


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

[email protected]@koZ said:


> **i have already a big car for road trips but i wonder if i could use a benzine generator...**
> 
> Again thanks for the advice.
> P.S. can you give me a link of a shop that sells LiFePO4 in reasonable prices?...


Link to bulk purchase...
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/sky-energy-lifepo4-bulk-buy-week-31359.html

Testing thread...
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/sky-energy-tk90aha-test-0-35-28708.html


----------



## [email protected]@koZ (Apr 28, 2009)

ClintK said:


> Link to bulk purchase...
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/sky-energy-lifepo4-bulk-buy-week-31359.html
> 
> Testing thread...
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/sky-energy-tk90aha-test-0-35-28708.html


interesting...
But do they ship to Greece?
And what quality they have (when i see China involved i am a little ... "suspected"
1.10/ApH is very good deal but does it worth it to "risk: instead of buying A123 cell. I mean, if i can manage a better deal with dewalt battery packs... I will searche it a bit more. Whatever thanks for the support


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

[email protected]@koZ said:


> interesting...
> But do they ship to Greece?
> And what quality they have (when i see China involved i am a little ... "suspected"
> 1.10/ApH is very good deal but does it worth it to "risk: instead of buying A123 cell. I mean, if i can manage a better deal with dewalt battery packs... I will searche it a bit more. Whatever thanks for the support


I included a link to the independent testing that was done by one of the diy forum members. I can't guarantee all their cells will act like that, but their results so far seem good. You can contact Ivy Liang ( [email protected] ) at Sky Energy if you have questions about shipping. She's very nice and can probably get you a quote.


----------



## [email protected]@koZ (Apr 28, 2009)

ClintK said:


> I included a link to the independent testing that was done by one of the diy forum members. I can't guarantee all their cells will act like that, but their results so far seem good. You can contact Ivy Liang ( [email protected] ) at Sky Energy if you have questions about shipping. She's very nice and can probably get you a quote.


ClintK i am very impressed.
I never thought that someone would pay so much attention to my post.
I don't have words to thank you. What you have done, you and Qer for me is priceless. Hope to make my list of all components soon.
Also i hope to start converting my car after June 
thanks again


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

No problem at all. Please let us know if you have any more questions and/or post your component list if you'd like us to take a look at it.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

[email protected]@koZ said:


> What you have done, you and Qer for me is priceless.


No problemo! If I can give hints and tips that turns another dinocar into an EV that's just great news and well spent time. 

In Sweden almost as many die from cancer caused by the exhaust from traffic as dies in car accident. Despite that the government spend millions and even billions on dollars trying to make our roads safer and the environment only get a fraction of that. Pretty frustrating...


----------



## [email protected]@koZ (Apr 28, 2009)

ClintK said:


> No problem at all. Please let us know if you have any more questions and/or post your component list if you'd like us to take a look at it.


You see.. that's the problem.
I DON'T know what EXACTLY Ι need, so if it is not too much trouble for you or for anyone to give me a configuration-list of EVERYTHING i need to convert my car...


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

A very good start is to go through all of this site:

http://www.kiwiev.com/

It covers all the basics and will give you a good idea of what you need and how to build the car. Plus that Gav's pretty entertaining too.


----------



## [email protected]@koZ (Apr 28, 2009)

Qer said:


> A very good start is to go through all of this site:
> 
> http://www.kiwiev.com/
> 
> It covers all the basics and will give you a good idea of what you need and how to build the car. Plus that Gav's pretty entertaining too.


thank you very much.
I will start reading right now


----------

